# تعرف على الهندسه الصناعي



## laso (27 فبراير 2006)

*تعرف على الهندسه الصناعية*

​ 



الهندسة الصناعية​

مقدمة:

​إن الفهوم الشامل للهندسة الصناعية يشمل التصميم و التطوير كما يشمل الإنشاء و التركيب و إيجاد صيغة متكامل بين كافة العناصر و التي تتمثل بالإنسان و المواد و الآليات و الطاقة.

تعتمد الهندسة الصناعية على إكتساب المعارف و المهارات الضرورية من خلال التكامل بين مختلف أنواع العلوم الرياضية و الفيزيائية و العلوم الإجتماعية و دمجها بطرق التحليل الهندسي، و التعامل مع مختلف الأنظمة العملية من تنبؤ و تصميم و تقييم، بحيث يتم التعامل ما بين الآلة و الإنسان بشكل فعال و مجدي من كل الجوانب.



ففي حين تعمد أصناف الهندسة المختلفة على التصميم و التنفيذ المباشر للأنظمة المختلفة، تقوم الهندسة الصناعية على إدارة العلاقة بين الإنسان و الآلة و بقية العناصر المختلفة في النظام، بحيث تزيد إنتاجية العامل و تحافظ علية و توفر الوقت و تقلل هدر المواد و تضمن ديمومة الآلة لفترة طويلة.



يقوم المهندس الصناعي بدراسة كافة الجوانب العملية الإنتاجية، و ما تحتاجه من موارد و مراحل إنتاجية للوصول للحلول العملية المثلى.



يهتم المهندس الصناعي أساسا بتطوير القطاع الإنتاجي مهما كان نوعه و منتجاته سواء كانت صناعية أو خدمية (مستشفيات، شركات طيران و سياحة، مطاعم،........).

*الوظائف الممكنة للمهندس الصناعي:*



*1. *الإدارة العلمية والهندسية:​


تتميز فئة المدراء من المهندسين بأنهم يعملون على مستويين متباينين في نفس الوقت. حيث إن إستيعاب المفاهيم العلمية والرياضية هو مجرد البداية؛ والخطوة التالية هي معرفة كيفية ترجمة هذه المفاهيم إلى لغة مفهومة من قبل المستهلك. لذا يلجأ هؤلاء إلى توظيف مهاراتهم الإدارية لمساعدة المهندسين والمستشاريين الذين يعملون تحت إمرتهم لتنفيذ المشاريع بصورة كاملة وفي الوقت المحدد.

 الإدارة الهندسية تأخذ على عاتقها التنسيق بين المهندسين والمستشاريين والفنيين الذين يصممون ويطورون التجهيزات والمنتجات والأنظمة. وفي المقابل فإن مهمة الإدارة العلمية هو متابعة الأبحاث وتطوير نوعية المشاريع على الأسس العملية والنظرية.



*2. *الإدارة الصناعية للإنتاج:



المصانع الحديثة تتضمن أنظمة معقدة من الأليات وأجهزة الكمبيوتر والعاملين. ومدير الإنتاج هو ذلك الشخص الذي يقوم بمتابعة العمليات الإنتاجية والتنسيق بينها يوماً بعد يوم. كما يقوم بالتأكد من إنها تعمل بالتناسق فيما بينها دون تضارب بصورة إقتصادية وسريعة وبنفس الوقت تؤمن الحصول على منتج نوعي ويلبي المواصفات.



*3. *الإستشارات الإدارية:



الشركات والمؤسسات الكبرى تلجأ عادة إلى المستشارين الإداريين لمساعدتها في حل المشاكل المعقدة وإتخاذ القرارات الإستراتيجية. قد تكون هذه المشاكل من نوع تصميم وبناء موقع إليكتروني خاص بالشركة أو إدخال وبناء شبكة معلومات وقاعدة بيانات متطورة أو دراسة جدوى وسبل إدخال منتج جديد.

 المستشار الإداري عادة يفكر بالطرق الملائمة لزيادة أرباح الشركة وإنتاجيتها وتحسين وضعها التنافسي​


*4. *تحليل بحوث العمليات:



أثناء العمل تظهر مشاكل معقدة تخص تنظيم وجدولة العمليات المختلفة وما يظهر بينها من تعارض وتضارب من حيث الوقت وتوفرالإمكانيات. 

 محلل بحوث العمليات هو الشخص المؤهل لحل مثل هذه المشاكل وذلك بإستعمال الطرق الرياضية و بحوث العمليات والبرمجيات المختلفة لمساعدة المديرين على إتخاذ القرارات.



*5. *هندسة المبيعات:



مهندسو المبيعات يقدمون النصائح حول المواصفات اللازمة لجعل السلعة أكثر قبولاً من قبل المستهلكين، من خلال إكتشاف إحتياجاتهم و طلباتهم و توقعاتهم، وهم بالإضافة إلى ذلك يقدمون الإستشارات للزبائن حول الإستخدام الأمثل للسلعة وحول حلول المشاكل التي تواجههم أثناء إستخدامها.



*6. *المهام التنفيذية:



تتضمن المهام التنفيذية العمل على إستمرار العمل بالصورة المثلى، الربط بين المعرفة النظرية والمهارات العملية، ومساعدة الناس على إنجاز المهام التي تبدو لهم خارج نطاق قدراتهم.



أماكن العمل المحتملة للمهندسين الصناعين:



1. المصانع.

2. المواصلات.

3. الشبكات و الإتصالات.

4. تصميم و تصنيع المنتجات.

5. المطاعم.

6. المؤسسات الحكومية و الوزارات.

7. الجيش

8. الجامعات.



التوظيف:



 معظم أصحاب العمل يفضلون إستخدام المتقدمين الحاصلين على درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة الصناعية. وبعضهم يطلب مهندسين حاصلين على درجة الماجستير أو درجات أعلى للوظائف المتعلقة بالأبحاث والإستشارات.

يفضل دائماً المهندس الصناعي المبادر والمبدع، المتميز بالقدرة على التحليل والذي يتمكن من ملاحظة الجزيئيات الصغيرة في العمل وتحديد الأهداف المباشرة. بالإضافة إلى هذا يطلب من المهندس الصناعي أن يملك مهارات إتصال عالية مع الجمهور.







*أهم المساقات في قسم الهندسة الصناعية  *

v الإقتصاد الهندسي.

v الإحصاء الهندسي.

v تخطيط و تصميم المنشآت.

v هندسة العوامل الإنسانية.

v إدارة المخزون.

v علم الإدارة الهندسية.

v هندسة التصنيع.

v تخطيط و ضبط الإنتاج.

v الأتمتة.

v التصميم والتصنيع بإستخدام الحاسوب.





مع فائق الاحترام ................. 





 محمد تيسير السماعنه

 صناعي اولى/الجامعة الهاشمية

 عمان- الاردن ​


----------



## فتوح (9 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً مهندس محمد تيسير 

وبارك الله فيك على هذا الشرح والتوضيح


----------



## Translate Q8 (10 أغسطس 2006)

Thanks alot


----------



## حسان رضي البسيسي (19 أغسطس 2006)

الف الف شكر أخوي على هذه المعلومات القيمه وعلى هذا المجهود الرائع واتمنى لك التوفيق دائما.


أخوكم/ حسان رضي البسيسي


----------



## المهندس محمد باشا (26 أبريل 2008)

مشكور ... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (27 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير

شرح جميل أفادني كثيرا


----------



## HaMooooDi (30 أبريل 2008)

مشكور ... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

